# Anyone else having problems with power windows ?



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

My driver's window is acting up, if I lower it just partially, it will not go back up, I have to make it goo all the way down before it will go up .... just another thing to add to the list for the dealer ....


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else having problems with power windows ? (71sbeetle)*

I've noticed this as well. I would lower the window a few inches and then it wouldn't go back up when requested. If I hit the switch a second time, the window will go all the way up. Same with operating the passenger window with the driver side control...
I wonder if this issue is related to the whistling noise we have on our van? Very prominent wind noise around 100kph, but if I lower the window ever so slightly, the whistling diminishes quite a bit.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Anyone else having problems with power windows ? (routancan)*

actually ours, when you have the window down just a little, if you try to make it go up, it will go up about 3-5mm, then back down 3-5mm, as if it was hitting an obstacle and stopping.
and let's not even get started about the sliding door that wont close because of invisible obstacles too .......


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else having problems with power windows ? (71sbeetle)*

Yes, we have more or less the same issue. Put the window down a couple of inches, and then when hitting the control to go back up, the window would raise a little bit and then just stop. I can usually just hit the button again, and the window will just automatically go up. Weird. 
Haven't had the sliding door issue as of yet, but I have seen various complaints on this site regarding that issue.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Anyone else having problems with power windows ? (routancan)*

you can hit mine a million times it won't go up, as soon as you roll it all the way down, it goes up again ...
as for the sliding doors, most people complain about it on non flat surfaces, mine does it pretty much all the time


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else having problems with power windows ? (71sbeetle)*

I have to take the van into the dealership this week, I hope. Will have them check why the computer decided that the van needs an oil change after only 4000km (2500mi). Thought that it was supposed to be 10,000km? And will have them look for the previously mentioned wind noise which I suspect is caused by something with the window mechanism.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Anyone else having problems with power windows ? (routancan)*

well that oil thing has been addressed before too, they will reprogram your van with fixed intervals instead of the van checking for oil quality depending on how it is driven and the time elapsed and all that. ours came on at around 3000 miles, and just came back again just before 6000 miles


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Anyone else having problems with power windows ? (routancan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *routancan* »_Yes, we have more or less the same issue. Put the window down a couple of inches, and then when hitting the control to go back up, the window would raise a little bit and then just stop. I can usually just hit the button again, and the window will just automatically go up. Weird. 



My Drivers window is getting that bad... its roughly 2 seconds slower than the passenger side window if i do a full-open to full-closed drag race!


----------



## poruchik_r (May 27, 2009)

Same problem with windows. Both driver and passenger sides


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (poruchik_r)*

Lets get a Sticky that has a list of everybody's Problems !!!!

i think ill start it !


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (redzone98)*

mine is doing the same, drivers side only.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_mine is doing the same, drivers side only.

yep, same here, and lastnight, in the nice 26degree temp, i got a horrifying screeeeech as it went down from full closed.... kinda sounds just like my 10 year old Ford Window


----------



## BlackVanRoutan (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 on the window problem. Mine will not go back up until it's been all the way down. When I took it in for the 6k service, the service writer tried it and experienced the same problem. Wouldn't you know, when I went and picked it up, I was told the tech couldn't duplicate the problem and therefore couldn't diagnose or fix it. Sure enough, I tried it before leaving the dealers and it worked fine. It continued to work fine for, I don't know, maybe 2 hrs. Then back to the way it was. Great...At least it goes back up (for now).


----------



## WhyteRoutan (Nov 30, 2009)

Mine too! I have just noticed the problem with the driver power window not going up. Stops and starts all the way up unless the window is all the way down.


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

Mine is doing it too. I brought it in for the 6k mile service. They ordered new modules for the window. We will see if this fixes it.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (marlinsfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marlinsfan* »_Mine is doing it too. I brought it in for the 6k mile service. They ordered new modules for the window. We will see if this fixes it.


wow... i smell recall


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (redzone98)*

well I definitely won't recommend the dealer I took my car to .....


----------



## dtownwolfpack (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Anyone else having problems with power windows ? (routancan)*

Yes, i have had this problem. It would bind up and would act as if it's stuck until you completely roll it down and then it will go back up. Not good.


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

Add one more to the list.


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: (redzone98)*

Brought the van back to the dealer as the parts they ordered came in. The problem on the work order states that the window is triggering the pinch mechanism, and that is what they replaced.Driving home, the windows worked fine. I'll post again if the wife tells me its acting up again.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (marlinsfan)*

had mine at keffer vw yesterday and they said a bulletin stated to lube the tracks or something, whatever they did worked like a gem. problem solved.


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

Mine just started doing this


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (blizno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blizno* »_Mine just started doing this









Mine started this weekend. Drivers side only..................


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

My wife's routan is doing it again! I guess the prior fix did not work.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (marlinsfan)*

mine are screwed again........


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (2008cc)*

my passenger side one started doing it .....


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*

Just driver's side -- being checked this Wednesday at the dealer


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

Uggghhh...we really like our Routan honest but all these issues are making me think hmmmmm...2011 Sienna? Just kidding, well maybe not but still...jeeeebus!!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (blizno)*

I'm seriously looking for someone to take over our payments on our Routan ... 0% financing was nice at the time but now I am having regrets !!!


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*

OK figured I would post it here as the thread was about the power windows and its something new to report. Will put more details on the other recalls, etc. as noted elsewhere on my service visit yesterday. My dealer couldn't duplicate the issue with the driver's side but did some research and the 2010's apparently have a new power window switch that was redesigned so he's ordered me one under warranty. Not sure if that will fix it but probably couldn't hurt either.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (early74B)*

that sounds like a BS fix to me
you can hear the motor start to labor rite before the window kicks back down.
to me, its an issue with poor window seals not allowing the window to slide in the channel


----------



## RedFred682 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else having problems with power windows ? (71sbeetle)*

Time to add our Routan to the list of Routans with power window problems! Two days ago the drivers side window started doing the same thing everyone else is experiencing. Anyone know if there is a correct fix for this problem yet? Right now I feel like taking it to the dealership will be a waste of time until they can correctly diagnose and fix the problem.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Anyone else having problems with power windows ? (RedFred682)*

the old-school fix was to spray some White Lithium Grease onto a Q tip.. then apply it to the channel.


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

Our POS cRoutan does this too. I am really starting to hate this bucket. More on why in its own thread in T-5 and counting......


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

Dealer lubed up the sills or something around a month ago and all has been good with the windows since.


----------

